# bloated, hungry feeling



## sweetsunnyside (Dec 19, 2011)

hey...so i'm actually not on a gluten free diet yet because i haven't yet been diagnosed with anything. ive been to countless doctors and have countless tests. But i wanted to know if anyone has felt what im about to describe. i don't know how long this has been going on for but i notice that after i eat i get bloated, but i'm hungry. I don't actually eat alot though because its like my brain tells me to stop? i'll have LITERALLY only a few bites of what i'm eating and then just stop because my brain says i'm full but my tummy is grumbling like i'm still hungry. I get very bloated though. i dont understand.and often its like my stomach is just eating itself. like i can feel the lining of my stomach being digested away. i know you guys are gonna say "go gluten free, thats the only way to know" but that is a serious undertaking im sure you all know, and im not even sure if thats my problem yet. But i have had constant vomiting, diarrhea and constipation over my 18 years of life. I haven't noticed any food in particular that has bothered me. i did keep a dedicated food journal for a couple months but nothing showed up.


----------



## Mallory Holt (Jan 11, 2012)

I get the same feeling. Its like my intestines are full, but my stomach is wary hungry so its like a train wreck. I know going on a restricted diet like gluten free is really hard, but it might help you a lot. I tried it and it didn't make the pain go away, but some people find that this makes them feel wayyy better! So you have to try it.. Go slowly and don't beat yourself up if you mess up. Just think of how you are helping yourself and going to feel better. Gluten free doesn't have to taste bad! There are tons of blogs and cookbooks with gluten free recipes. I love the Babycakes baking book. Let me know if you want to talk more. My email is [email protected] Also have you tried taking probiotics or drinking aloe vera juice?


----------

